# how to find out how old your chasis is



## t&s (Feb 2, 2008)

i am not sure how to tell how old or what model my chasis cab is by the handbook. most of it is only general details for various fiats, 
we all know that  the date that  the vehicle is registerd on the road is not the actual vehicle date.   
the reason i would like to find out is 
when talking to yourselves or asking for parts at a garage or breaker ect we are always asked the year !  
i have looked at the fiat web site but cannot find the details i require .
 i would be gratefull if any one knows  how to find out please reply to this .


----------



## Firefox (Feb 2, 2008)

Check out the VIN (vehicle identification number) number and manufacturer's details found in on the plate in the engine compartment or otherwise stamped on the chassis. Then, either contact Fiat to see if you can get more information, or check out various specialist geeky websites/google relating to your base vehicle (if available) and see if you can get more information. If that fails (depending on age and popularity of vehicle), autojumbles or old literature eg Haynes Workshop manual sometimes have revealing information on engine numbers or model types.


----------



## Nosha (Feb 3, 2008)

One or two of the numbers/letters on the 17 digit VIN will be the year indicator. Your local Fiat dealer will give you the date of manufacture. e.g. the last two letters before the last five numbers on any Ford will be the month and year!


----------



## Nosha (Feb 3, 2008)

*VIN No: / Age*

My 'bible' VIN Numbers of the worlds cars; is a little out of date - re-printed March 1996.
But using my own vehicle as an example:-
Z = Italy
FA = Fiat
2440000 = Model (2.8 Ducato)
7 = constant
7 = assembly plant
last four numbers = sequential build numbers

However I think the first 7 (constant) may now be used as the date? Sorry it's of little help, my own vehicle was bought new in Aug 06 but due to a warrenty problem I know it was built mid 2005!

(And our 91 J reg Winne was built in 1989!!).


----------



## avandriver (Feb 3, 2008)

Cant you just cut it in half and count the rings ?


















Sorry I will get my hat and go now 


Steve


----------



## t&s (Feb 4, 2008)

avandriver said:


> Cant you just cut it in half and count the rings ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i could but i am not very good at welding


----------



## t&s (Feb 4, 2008)

Nosha said:


> My 'bible' VIN Numbers of the worlds cars; is a little out of date - re-printed March 1996.
> But using my own vehicle as an example:-
> Z = Italy
> FA = Fiat
> ...


thanks but i cant fathom out how 
2440000 = Model (2.8 Ducato) relates to 2.8 ducato but i will follow your lead


----------



## Nosha (Feb 6, 2008)

I don't think you will fathom it out... the book says 126A00 = fiat 126, 127A00 = fiat 127 etc, fine until you get fiat Uno = 146000???? Punto's are 176000 and earlier Ducatos are 230000..

So if and when you fathom it out DO let me know!


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Feb 6, 2008)

Model Year 
Position #10 of the VIN
J 1988 
K 1989 
L 1990 
M 1991 
N 1992 
P 1993 
R 1994 
S 1995 
T 1996 
V 1997 
W 1998 
X 1999 
Y 2000 
1 2001 
2 2002 
3 2003 
4 2004 
5 2005 
6 2006 
7 2007 
8 2008 

On the assumption that some idiot has not missed a number / letter somewhere.


----------



## t&s (Feb 7, 2008)

Roger said:


> Model Year
> Position #10 of the VIN
> J 1988
> K 1989
> ...


thank you but it still will not match up may be some one else has an idea here is the nos from the vin plate 
DGM 547390M   (ZFA244000)=model no      07782604  help
motor = 2.8jtd
then version number which means nothing except chasis type


----------



## walkers (Feb 7, 2008)

terry&sue said:


> thank you but it still will not match up may be some one else has an idea here is the nos from the vin plate
> DGM 547390M   (ZFA24400)=model no      07782604  help
> motor = 2.8jtd
> then version number which means nothing except chasis type


have you tried asking your fiat dealer?
i tried in vain to find the engine number on mine (as i was importing it i had to have it to register the vehicle) rung the local fiat dealer and they gave me the engine number straight away off their database, i would think with the chassis number a fiat dealer is going to know the year of manufacture of your chassis. hope this helps regards tony incidentally the 10th number in my chassis number is a 7 the motorhome was registered in 98 but the chassis was manufactured in 97, the germans put both dates on the registration documentation( now there is helpful) not sure if the 10th number is relevant or coincidental though as it wouldn't work for my old van 10th digit 0 year of reg 89


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Feb 7, 2008)

terry&sue said:


> thank you but it still will not match up may be some one else has an idea here is the nos from the vin plate
> DGM 547390M   (ZFA24400)=model no      07782604  help
> motor = 2.8jtd
> then version number which means nothing except chasis type



It does not appear to be a valid VIN, they have to be exactly 17 digits long (ZFA24400 + 07782604 = 16 digits) to comply with the international standards. I tried to decode it as a 16 digit and it ends up being meaningless as the check digit is in the wrong place. ZFA is the correct prefix for a Fiat, but from then on....??? Your registration document should have the VIN. The VIN may also be stamped onto the body as well as the chassis, common place for the VIN is in the footwell/step into the cab, usually on the RH side (looking forward), BUT every maker seems to have their favourite place.


----------



## walkers (Feb 7, 2008)

Roger said:


> It does not appear to be a valid VIN, they have to be exactly 17 digits long (ZFA24400 + 07782604 = 16 digits) to comply with the international standards. I tried to decode it as a 16 digit and it ends up being meaningless as the check digit is in the wrong place. ZFA is the correct prefix for a Fiat, but from then on....??? Your registration document should have the VIN. The VIN may also be stamped onto the body as well as the chassis, common place for the VIN is in the footwell/step into the cab, usually on the RH side (looking forward), BUT every maker seems to have their favourite place.


looks like there is one 0 missing however an old mot from my last van and hey presto only 16 digits


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Feb 8, 2008)

Ooops, I've just read my VIN manual a bit more thoroughly, apparently the EU issued a directive allowing European vehicle makers to omit the year digit and also the model details. This could be the reason why I cant decode the info.


----------



## t&s (Feb 8, 2008)

Roger said:


> It does not appear to be a valid VIN, they have to be exactly 17 digits long (ZFA24400 + 07782604 = 16 digits) to comply with the international standards. I tried to decode it as a 16 digit and it ends up being meaningless as the check digit is in the wrong place. ZFA is the correct prefix for a Fiat, but from then on....??? Your registration document should have the VIN. The VIN may also be stamped onto the body as well as the chassis, common place for the VIN is in the footwell/step into the cab, usually on the RH side (looking forward), BUT every maker seems to have their favourite place.


thanks for your reply it was 
my error i missed out a 0 the correct one is below
ZFA244000 + 07782604


----------



## t&s (Feb 8, 2008)

walkers said:


> have you tried asking your fiat dealer?
> i tried in vain to find the engine number on mine (as i was importing it i had to have it to register the vehicle) rung the local fiat dealer and they gave me the engine number straight away off their database, i would think with the chassis number a fiat dealer is going to know the year of manufacture of your chassis. hope this helps regards tony incidentally the 10th number in my chassis number is a 7 the motorhome was registered in 98 but the chassis was manufactured in 97, the germans put both dates on the registration documentation( now there is helpful) not sure if the 10th number is relevant or coincidental though as it wouldn't work for my old van 10th digit 0 year of reg 89


yes i tried them aparently these chasis were destined for scandinavia thats why they have an extra heater under the drivers seat and the english dealers  have no documentation on (foreign) models thats why i have had such a problem getting watantee work aproved. 
 i could ring fiat but i was hoping one of you might save me the hastle as trying to explain to someone in italy is quite difficult


----------



## walkers (Feb 10, 2008)

terry&sue said:


> yes i tried them aparently these chasis were destined for scandinavia thats why they have an extra heater under the drivers seat and the english dealers  have no documentation on (foreign) models thats why i have had such a problem getting watantee work aproved.
> i could ring fiat but i was hoping one of you might save me the hastle as trying to explain to someone in italy is quite difficult


mine was german but got the engine number from a gb dealer


----------



## t&s (Feb 21, 2008)

Nosha said:


> I don't think you will fathom it out... the book says 126A00 = fiat 126, 127A00 = fiat 127 etc, fine until you get fiat Uno = 146000???? Punto's are 176000 and earlier Ducatos are 230000..
> 
> So if and when you fathom it out DO let me know!


nosha 
my van had a service today i asked them the question they looked it up on fiat database and it said FEB 2006 exactly one year before i purchaced it from new !


----------



## walkers (Feb 21, 2008)

terry&sue said:


> nosha
> my van had a service today i asked them the question they looked it up on fiat database and it said FEB 2006 exactly one year before i purchaced it from new !


told you they would know


----------

